
The wealthy are using pawn shops to finance their business ideas - gscott
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/05/the-wealthy-are-using-pawn-shops-to-finance-their-business-ideas.html
======
an4rchy
What is the typical interest rate in these situations, both in banks and pawn
brokers?

I read somewhere that it's usually 200% APR, for pawn brokers, so if you are
inherently paying ~20%/month in interest I feel like this is a very bad value
proposition.

